# battery condition



## Holty (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi, can anyone explain this. Whilst camping in York my battery condition would not go above halfway and the lights would not come on when in centre position, ie not on engine or caravan setting. they turn on fine in this setting at home when hooked up on the drive. Do i need a new battery or is it just low output on site. Cheers if you can help/ explain this, thanks Steve


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The centre position is OFF usually but electrics work via the charger when hooked up.
You need to select a battery


----------



## Holty (Aug 6, 2009)

Was hooked up but lights wouldnt turn on when in off position


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Holty said:


> Was hooked up but lights wouldnt turn on when in off position


Is charger turned on?

I'm not familiar with yours but on mine if you want the charger to charge a battery you have to select one. The charger will still run the 12 volts if a battery is not selected whilst on hook up


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like your leisure battery is duff, though as always, things become wonderfully clear with a £5 multimeter from Maplin.

Dave


----------



## Holty (Aug 6, 2009)

Cheers, lights do come on now at home. Thought it might be iffy battery and will test it. Probably if i have to replace it i will add a second battery if i can find out if my charger will charge the both batteries together. Thanks


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It will; it justs takes longer.

Dave


----------



## Holty (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks all


----------

